# Health Insurance



## stoorob (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey,

Coming from the UK, would my wife and I require health insurance (on a 457 visa) or would the fact we're British allow us access to the local health system?

Either way, I'd imagine it's probably worth getting our own insurance. Any recommendations for companies to go through?

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look under the 457 employee eligibity and Health Insurance requirement via Workers - Visas & Immigration and you will see HI is necessary to get the visa but reciprocal rights are considered OK once you're here.
IMAN Australian Health Plans - Health Plans for Temporary Residents Working in Australia is a company that specialises in 457 and other TR visa insurances.
It may be that you will be able to take out a policy with them that shows it will kick in on entry to Australia and as soon as you are there and enrolled in Medicare, you can cancel it.


----------



## shahzebit (Apr 20, 2011)

Really nice info mentioned Wanderer thanks....!


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 to Wanderer's post.
Most insurance companies will give you the option to start the policy only when you have arrived in Australia, and they'll happily provide you with a letter that you can send to DIAC as proof for that. Personally I used Medibank as it was one of the bigger organisations here (but far from being the cheapest).


----------

